# 76857 Included in 76770?



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Feb 7, 2016)

Is there any guidelines or updates that Prostate Ultrasound included in KUB Ultrasound?
May i know how USA coders are billing this either separately or 76770

Thanks in advance


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 7, 2016)

Here is a good link from the American Urological Association all about ultrasounds. (Its's also in the CPT book)

https://www.auanet.org/resources/billing-for-ultrasound.cfm



> A complete ultrasound of the retroperitoneum consists of scans of: the kidneys, abdominal aorta, common iliac artery origins and inferior vena cava, including any demonstrated retroperitoneal abnormality. If the clinical history suggests urinary tract pathology, a complete evaluation of the kidneys and urinary bladder also comprises a complete retroperitoneal ultrasound. Therefore, it is not appropriate to report additional ultrasound codes (such as abdominal or pelvic) for an evaluation of the kidneys and bladder.



Since it does not contain the Prostate, you can report the limited pelvic ultrasound separately.


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Feb 15, 2016)

*thanks*



CodingKing said:


> Here is a good link from the American Urological Association all about ultrasounds. (Its's also in the CPT book)
> 
> https://www.auanet.org/resources/billing-for-ultrasound.cfm
> 
> ...


Thanks Sir for your help,its helps a lot


----------

